# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  افضل مدارس الشارقة

## rogena2

السلام عليكم خواتي 

من بعد ما لفيت في النادي التربوي وشفت حيرة الاماهات في البحث عن افضل المدارس وانا وحدة منهم 

حبيت اني اعمل هالموضوع علشان الكل يستفيد وتعم الافادة 

*هو استبيان بافضل مدارس الشارقة* 

1 مدرسة الشويفات ؟
2 مدرسة ويسجرين ؟
3 مدرسة الابداع العلمي ؟
4 مدرسة الشارقة الامريكية ؟
مدرسة اقرأ ؟
مدرسة الزهور ؟
مدرسة العناية الانجليزية ؟
وغيرهم طبعا من المدارس اللي يعرف يشاركنا ويحط تجربته ككاملة في المدرسة اللي يعرفها او سامع عنا 

طبعا من ناحية التدربيس؟ المعلمات من اصل شو ؟ الانشطة ؟ الرسوم ؟ ساعات الدوام ؟ المواد ؟ وكل شي بخوص المدرسة وذلك حتى تعم الفائدة من هالموضوع لجميع الامهات ويصبح كمرجع في يوم من الايام

شكرا لمساعدتكم

ام يوسف

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## ام دانه777

مشكوره يالغاليه موضوعج جميل ....

انا بنتي في مدرسه الشارقه الدوليه الخاصه اللي في القرائن.. 

تدريسهم وايد ممتار وبنتي كملت عندهم 4 سنوات .. بس مدرسات من مختلف الجنسيات يعني في هنديات , فلبينيات , ومن دول العربيه , وادرتهم من مصر .. اعتقد كل شهرين يسون يوم مفتوح ... ساعات الدوام من 8 لين 2 ... وكتبهم وايد زين ويشدون على طلبه من ناحيه الواجبات وامتحانات ... وايد يهتمون فطلبه .. بس في شي ماعيبني الاداره يشدون على طلبه اكثر مامن يشدون على مدرسه يعني اذا شتكيتي على مدرسه يسوولج طاف في بعض الاحيان ... ومن ناحيه الكتب تقريبا قريب من مدرسه الشويفات ... من ناحيه الباصات واايد مأمنه وخدمات واايد يهتمون فالطلبه .. 

وان شاءالله تستفيدون من غيري 

ام دانه

----------


## يَمّ

الغالية إنتي ذكرتي أسماء مدارس تهتم باللغة الإنجليزية حذال مدارس إسلامية و تهتم بالقرآن .
شوفي انتي شو تحبين لعيالج بالضبط و اختاري ، و إن شاء الله البنات يفيدونج  :Smile: 
و السموحة

 :Kafara: 

☆ ★☆

----------


## rogena2

شكرا للاخوات اللي ردوا 

واتمنى من الجميع المشاركة للاستفادة 

وحتى يصبح الموضوع مرجع لجميع الامهات

----------


## هند سلطان

للرررررررررررررررفع

----------


## rogena2

خواتي اتمنى التفاعل اكثر مع الموضوع وذلك لتعم الفائدة لجميع الامهات

----------


## rogena2

شكرا للجميع وارجو التفاعل

----------


## ود قلبي

مدرسة المعرفة الدوليه ...

----------


## rogena2

شكرا للاخوات اللي تفاعلوا معنا وارجو المزيد من التجارب

----------


## ام اية و نور

اختي انا بنتي كانت في كي جي 1 و 2 بالزهور وكان مستواها ممتاز ولغتهم ممتازة كانت بنتي تتكلم انكليزي والسنة نقلتها لاقرا مدرساتها اغلبهم من مصر ..........بني ما حبت المدرسة ابدا مستوى التدريس ما عجبني ومافي اي تعب على الطلاب في المدرسة كل الجهد على الاهل .....حتى القران نحن يلي بنحفظ تقريبا هم بيكتبو بس اسم السورة يلي بدهم يسمعوها ..........ممكن انا اتفاجات بالمدرسة لانني سمعت عنها مديح كتير فوجدتها عادي حتى يلي مدحوها السنة هي ما عجبتهم واكدوا ان مستواها تراجع ..........
براي وعن تجرية الزهور احسن من ناحية التدريس بس مافيها مظاهر كتير يعني باقرا بيعتنو بالمظاهر ماسيجات للاهل واجندة للطالب مع انها ما زالت فارغة يعني بس منظر ........
واخر فيلم اليوم بنتي الصبح باصها عمل حادث واخدوها عالمستشفى وما خبرونا للساعة 12ونص مع ان الحادث صار الساعة 7 لرحنا لقينا البنت ايدها ملفوفة ومربوطة وجالسة بالادارة تنتظرنا 
ممكن انا تجربتي تختلف عن تجربة غيري حسب الطالب والمدرسات بس انا براي الزهور احسن وارخص
وحاليا افكر للعام القادم بالانصار صح فيها هنود وجاليات مختلفة بس على الاقل بيحكو انكليزي مع بعض .......اما اقرا حاسة بنتي بمدرسة عربي .............ممكن الضعف من بنتي حتى لا اظلم المدرسى بس هي كانت بالكيجي تحكي احسن من هيك
والانصار الزامي كل سنة جزء من القران بالتجويد 
يلا مين كمان حابة تفيدنا

----------


## ام ميثاني..

انا بنتي في الKG 1
في مدرسة الشارقه الدوليه الخاصه في الشارقه صوب القراين الصراحه اهتمامهم بالطلبه وايد عيبني واهتمام يوم بيركبون الباصات والمرافقاات وايد اوكي من ناحيت التدريس كل يوم واجبين او 3 او 4 لبني وووايد عيبتني كتبهم ونضامهم وايد حبو اللي شفته ولله الحمد الاستاذه اللي ادرس بنتي هنديه وايد طيبه ومتبرضه

----------


## همس السحر

الأنصارما شاء الله منهجهم قوي في الانجليزي والماث والساينس وفي اهتمام قوي بالعربي والقرآن وفي منهج قرآني مع الأدعية والأحاديث واحلى شئ عدد حصص العربي 8 في الأسبوع للتأسيسي يعني اشي بيشرح صراحة لأنو في مدارس خاصة حصصها العربي قليلة 5أو 6 وما شاء الله تعاملهم مع الهالي جدا راقي وصبورين ومحترمين مع أولياء الأمور أنا ابني في الكي جي بيموت على معلمة العربي وبيحب يحل الواجب لأنها عرفت كيف تتعامل معه واتشجعوا ومو بس هيك صار يحب يحسن خطو وينظمو عشان ترضى عنو المعلمة وهي مهتمة اذا لقت الحروف مو مضبوطة ومو على السطر بتبعت وهي ماسحة الحرف عشان يعيدها في البيت وطريقة عجبتني جدا بتشجع الولد من البداية على الاتقان
بس مشكلتها بعييييييييييييدة بس هاي هي المشكلة

----------


## rogena2

شكرا على التجاوب 

وارجوا المزيد من التجارب للافادة

----------


## rogena2

للرفعععععععععع

----------


## همس السحر

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## 7oor 83

*السلام عليكم 
انا بنتـــــي في مدرسة الرساله العلمية وهي kg1 وللحين الحمد الله ماشفت إلا كل خير بدت تعرف كم حرف وتكتبهم لو عقب ساعه وكم رقم ..وسورة الفاتحه .. وانا استخرت وااايد والله يسرلي امري..*

----------


## rogena2

ارجوا المزيد من الخبرات للافادة

----------


## همس السحر

الحمد لله رب العالمين 
خواتي يلا وينكم أفيدونا

----------


## بنت الفلاسية

مدرسة إقرأ ... بعد بحث و تلفّيف 

واستشارة ... و استخارة ارتحت وايد لهالمدرسة 

الله يوفقهم يارب ... ويوفق عيالنا ويزيدهم علم










 :Ozkorallah:  :SubhanAllah:

----------


## بنت علاي

الرسالة العلمية عيالي درسو فيها 4 سنين والحمد لله
كفاية ان راعيها مواطن والمديرة كذلك والله ان كلها ذوق وادب واحترام
عاد اللحينه بننتقل دبي والله يعيني ... ما عرف مدارسهم كيف؟؟؟(طلعت برع الموضوع هههههه)

----------


## rogena2

المزيد من الخبرات

----------


## rogena2

وانا مع كلام الاخت ام سيف 

وارجوا المزيد من التفاعل والخبرات

----------


## rogena2

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## rogena2

uuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## *أم الريامي*

للرفع

----------


## ام هاني ونودي

للرفع

----------

